# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Animal Crossing

## Total Eclipse

Does anyone play any animal crossing? Do you like it? Any screenshots of your town?

----------


## Lunaire

No ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻

----------


## Cassie

My town looks pitiful lol no screenshots to offer here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Animal crossing brings back good memories. Kinda the perfect balance between fun and relaxing ::): Is it still Nintendo exclusive?:/

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Animal crossing brings back good memories. Kinda the perfect balance between fun and relaxingIs it still Nintendo exclusive?:/



Yeah it's on the switch/ switch light. Probably only reason I have a switch light.

----------


## Skippy

I'm playin' it on my new switch now. Pretty cool game.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I'm playin' it on my new switch now. Pretty cool game.



Wooo! I can have a gaming buddy! 
@Cassie
 plays too! You recall when I hosted a version of it on a server once and Nintendo got mad?  ::

----------


## Skippy

Eh I'll post again here, my code is: SW-6542-3608-6309

And wait a sec.....noooo, I don't recall that! Which ver of animal crossing was it?

Edit: and if things pick up here, would be cool to have a forum section for it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Eh I'll post again here, my code is: SW-6542-3608-6309
> 
> And wait a sec.....noooo, I don't recall that! Which ver of animal crossing was it?
> 
> Edit: and if things pick up here, would be cool to have a forum section for it.



Are you still playing animal crossing?

----------

